# Annoying actimel Advertisement



## liaconn (24 Feb 2010)

Anyone else think that they will brain Martine McCutcheon if she doesn't stop popping up on our screens in her multi coloured outfits chirping on about tummy loving care.   Just go away. It's February and I'm hibernating.


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2010)

LOL 

Only just thought this last night. 

Normally I don't mind looking at her or listening to her - actually find her quite attractive - but I've suddenly turned on her. Definite overkill with this one.


----------



## ney001 (24 Feb 2010)

Oooh you guys just need some tlc!


----------



## liaconn (24 Feb 2010)

I need a big huge glass of wine after looking at her beaming at me and waving her pot and spoon around.


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2010)

Yet another pointless product that may have very limited health benefits aimed at people who need dubious solutions to problems they don’t have.

...feeling bloated? Eat a healthier diet and get some exercise (less special K and more green veg!). If that doesn’t work then see your doctor.


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2010)

liaconn said:


> I need a big huge glass of wine after looking at her beaming at me and waving her pot and spoon around.


 
Well, good for the digestion so Martine still gets you - in a roundabout way!


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Feb 2010)

She's obviously not advertising it that well, i think the product is Activia as opposed to actimel!


----------



## liaconn (24 Feb 2010)

Well, I knew it began with A. But I'm usually too preoccupied waiting for that awful 'tummy loving care' punchline to really listen to what she's saying.


----------



## Firefly (24 Feb 2010)

Purple said:


> ...feeling bloated? Eat a healthier diet and get some exercise (less special K and more green veg!). *If that doesn’t work then see your doctor.*


 
Easy for you to say


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> Easy for you to say



Yea well, ....


----------



## sandrat (24 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> Easy for you to say


 
I'm sure there is some kind of rule about having a _relationship_ with your doctor


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2010)

It's OK, I never get sick.


----------



## Vanilla (24 Feb 2010)

I haven't ever seen this! The wonders of sky+, you never watch another 'live' tv programme again.


----------



## MandaC (24 Feb 2010)

I hate the word "tummy" in the first place and I am not a fan of Martine, so usually start ranting and raving a load of expletives when this ad comes on.  Tummy loving care......what a rubbish punchline.  

It is still not as bad as that other ad where a "fat" person eats something and goes bouncing around on a string....that is serious head wrecking stuff.


----------



## LDFerguson (25 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> It is still not as bad as that other ad where a "fat" person eats something and goes bouncing around on a string....that is serious head wrecking stuff.


 
Ah yes but that one at least has a catchy tune with a ska rhythm so I let it go.


----------



## Kine (25 Feb 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I haven't ever seen this! The wonders of sky+, you never watch another 'live' tv programme again.


 
Sky+ has changed my life forever!


----------



## missdaisy (25 Feb 2010)

Have the Chorus recording thing and while it has also changed my life I have STILL seen this annoying ad!! Grr!


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2010)

What is a 





> ... Martine McCutcheon ...


 when it's at home?


----------



## corkgal (25 Feb 2010)

Its a pointless celebrity


----------



## thedaras (25 Feb 2010)

Everyone in my house hates this ad too.mainly the overacting .
It would turn me off buying the product,if I could only remember what the product was!


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2010)

A pointless celebrity advertising a product that might be something else or useless or both  in an ad that posters hate - did Fás develop the ad campaign? Rody come back, we have questions.


----------



## RMCF (26 Feb 2010)

Talking of annoying/stupid adverts recently, these 2 do it for me:

1) The Eircom one on radio about the number of people switching back to them.

They say at the end that its 'subject to availability' - surely if you were with Eircom and moved, and are now considering moving back then getting the signal wouldnt be an issue?


2) The Halfords adverts for the little cartoon man fitting a SatNav. After he fits it he says, "There you go, it'll take you home now". If you got to Halfords from your house, surely you would know the way back?


----------



## liaconn (26 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> a pointless celebrity advertising a product that might be something else or useless or both in an ad that posters hate - did fás develop the ad campaign? Rody come back, we have questions.


 
lol.:d


----------

